# R32 GTR Rear Quarter Repair



## DannyhR32 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm currently on the lookout for any cut's or repair panels for R32 GTR rear quarters. I know they are hard to come by but if anyone has anything let me know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can now buy the rear 1/4s new from Nissan/Nismo


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

What bit of the rear 1/4s you exactly after? Arch?
I have some cut out, arches are bubbling though, but like I mentioned, depends what your after really,

Pics would help highlighting


----------



## DannyhR32 (Feb 22, 2018)

matty32 said:


> you can now buy the rear 1/4s new from Nissan/Nismo


Yeah I have been looking into this, the cost vs the amount I need is what’s putting me off currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyhR32 (Feb 22, 2018)

UmaRB said:


> What bit of the rear 1/4s you exactly after? Arch?
> I have some cut out, arches are bubbling though, but like I mentioned, depends what your after really,
> 
> Pics would help highlighting


Yeah sorry I should have explained better, on the drivers side it’s the front side of the rear arch (Circled in red), on the passenger side it’s the lower rear side (Circled in blue). 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll check 2moro and get back to you


----------

